# Paris Roubaix April 11th and 12th----SAN DIEGO



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

Do you feel that big bike races shouldn't be watched alone? Come hang out Saturday and Sunday evening with other bike nerds at Velo Cult Bike Shop in South Park. The shop has a projector and 100" screen! There will also be a keg of beer. Bring a chair. 

<h2><b>SATURDAY</H></B> 

San Diego premier of the documentary film Road To Roubix starting at 7pm. When this film ends we will play Hell Of The North too! 
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/mstr_top.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/poster-hell-of-the-north.jpg">



<h2><b>SUNDAY</H></B> 
This day is the 2009 Paris Roubiax! We will record this and play it at 7pm. Don't come if you aren't going to be loud and yell at the racers with passion! Don't know what the Parix Roubaix is? You have a week to search the internet to see what you've been missing all these years! PRAY FOR A WET MUDDY RACE THIS YEAR!! 

Velo Cult Bike Shop. 
2220 Fern St
SD, 92104

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/VlaeminckInRoubaix.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/MB-cycross.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/kelly_pr.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/dave-muddy.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/cycling-paris-roubaix-tr-54-thumb.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/arenberg.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/arenberg.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/_1279520_knavan.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/_1279520_crash.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/_1279520_cobbles.jpg">


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

sorry I couldn't make it!!!

I was in Belgium & France for the races


----------

